# how much walking does a spaniel need?



## Natch (6 May 2011)

... And what else should I know about the breed before I think about offering a home to a one year old bitch? I know they have a reputation for being a bit nuts!

The other query I have is about lifestyle. I work shifts, so the routine would be variable, and there would be times when she would have to be left alone. I can pop back in breaks or get doggy neighbour to look in.

Obviously if its not a suitable life for this dog I will pass on it. 

Many thanks


----------



## Syrah (6 May 2011)

What type of Spaniel?

Most Spaniel breeds do need a good amount of exercise each day.  Springer Spaniels more so than others.

I wouldn't be too concerned with working shifts.  It depends on the dog rather than the breed as to whether they cope with seperation.


----------



## Spudlet (6 May 2011)

Henry gets 1 to 1.5 hours a day, and he also needs mental stimulation (basically, training). I could walk him all day and he'd be up for more, but tiring his brain out is the key

They are only nuts if they're under-exercised and under-stimulated IMO, although they certainly have character But you wouldn't want them any other way. Mostly...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 May 2011)

Mine get an hour and free run of the garden, training, lots of interaction. It depends on the dog. The big one has always been calm and doesn't go crazy with little exercise but if the pups aren't tired enough, I know about it. 

Rule of thumb for leaving them is no more than four hours, I always think. It's in the training and the nature of the particular dog.


----------



## Natch (6 May 2011)

Thank you all. She's a cocker spaniel  Ridiculous as it sounds the only thing which is putting me off slightly is I wanted to re-home an older dog, as I guess she will be able to find a home pretty easily.


----------



## Bearsmum (6 May 2011)

We took on a 15 month old cocker spaniel bitch as a rescue and I wasn't keen at the time. BUT she has turned out to be fab little friend and I couldn't imagine life without her, she's now 8 1/2. 

LB gets about 25 minutes each morning, she then goes to work with OH and gets a couple of 10-15 minute walks or ball play sessions during the day and then comes running with me for an hour each night. 

I would agree though that some of the 'exercise' could be substituted for training sessions as this tires their little brains as much as a run off the lead!

JDx


----------



## gunnergundog (7 May 2011)

Is she working or show bred?  Even if she is from a rescue with no papers an experienced cocker person should be able to ID a working dog at 12 months of age for you.

Unless you are experienced with cockers and workers then tbh I would steer clear and find a show/pet bred one. With the workers too many things can go wrong and usually the pup pays.  They are frenetic little hunters that live for their noses - anything with Maesydderwen or Mynyddmawr blood in them in particular will be like ***** off a shovel and you won't see them for dust when they get a scent!  

Do you know the dog and its history?  If not, just beware that many end up in rescue at about that age;  folk think that they would like to buy a nice little gundog and then find that instead of the cute pet they thought they would end up with they have bogoff dog extraordinaire that lives to hunt and chase.   It usually takes until about 9 months of age for the adolescent to get his confidence; owners then usually spend another 2 months trying to sort it before they realise they've bitten off more than they can chew and then re-home.  Some are honest and upfront about the dogs problems but more often than not they aren't and pup gets passed from home to home.  Have had dealings with some that by the age of 18-20 months had had 6 homes.  

There are always exceptions to the rule of course, but generally speaking a working cocker is going to be harder work than a show bred one.  It will have a stronger hunt/prey drive, it will be more hard wired to hunt (and chase unless curbed at an early age), it will need more stimulation/training etc etc. 
Having said all of that, they are addictive little b*ggers!


----------



## Toffee44 (7 May 2011)

I have a springer x lab who is v much a big black springer. He has Bout 1.5 hrs off lead with OH when I am working (4 days on and then 5 off) and today we have just got back from 3hours down the beach with friends and he git excited when I got the ball out for puppy lol. He will have another hour this evening. However he is sane indoors. Ie I can do house work until midday and he will chill but as soon as I get boots on he's doing laps of the garden and is a nut! I will do a two hour walk tomo and half hour training, don't be jealous spudlet but he has got a stop  now to whistle and hand or has Henry got it now?


----------



## Llewellyn (7 May 2011)

Rehomed Working cocker owner here. We don't really leave her for more than about four/five hours. We go jogging with her, OH then me so about an hour running a day or a two hour walk (she can go without walking just in the garden if she really has to). But very chilled out dog on the whole, we avoid colourings and BHP meat preservatives. Not off the lead yet tho but recall getting there.

Age 3 when we got her taken a good 6 months to settle.

Good Luck


----------



## Natch (7 May 2011)

Thank you all. I wanted to consider it before I rang up about her. I had heard about her through an advert and word of mouth but didnt want to be a time waster. I dont think im going to be able to offer her the right home.  I hope at 1 she will find the right owners.


----------

